# Corned beef.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

I can remember when corned beef was on par with potted meat. A poor persons meat. Not any more, Libbys is $4.99 per can, when you can find it. Gourmet fixins for cabbage now.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I went to the grocery store last week to pick up some chicken legs. I found a large corned beef roast in the meat section. I almost fell out when I saw the price tag!!! It was in a plastic package and it had a bunch of juice it was floating around in.

I don't remember the price exactly but I put it down pretty quick. I to thought corned beef was cheap.

Darin


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

I'm talking about the canned type. Usually a 16 oz. can


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Meat and veggies are going out of site. I was going to make stuffed bell peppers the other day, and the groc. store had the peppers at $1.79 each. WOW!! 
Right about canned meats as well. Canned Vienna's are going up. A Vienna sausage on an 8/0 circle is some mighty fine drum bait.....


----------

